# HELP!!! Holden GTS or Ford GTP?



## fugawi (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking at getting a package deal of either a HSV GTS with a Holden Cruize or a FPV GTP with a Focus.

Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi.......Your my only hope.........


----------



## cranny (Aug 18, 2011)

Gtp. My bro has the new 5ltr it rocks so hard. And the focus is such a better car than the cruze. Especially the new one.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 18, 2011)

there's no point in going ford.. well, because, it's a ford..

Go the cruze mate!


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ford for sure

Smoke it up for me would ya


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 18, 2011)

Always go with the HOLDEN!


----------



## striker321 (Aug 18, 2011)

(H)eap (O)f (L)oose (D)irty (E)roded (N)uts

Ford for the win!


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 18, 2011)

Holden's keep more of their re-sale value than fords i think (depending on model etc but a friend bought a ford ute and it lost so much value compared to the same age etc of holden ute).
I would go with the Holdens for sure


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 18, 2011)

This probably belongs in the "You know your a reptile keeper when....", but when I skimmed the title of the post I was thinking hmm Green Tree Snake Vs Green Tree Python and what the hell does ford & holden have to do with them - new locality perhaps...


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 18, 2011)

striker321 said:


> (H)eap (O)f (L)oose (D)irty (E)roded (N)uts
> 
> Ford for the win!


*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily.
*F*ound *O*n *R*ubbish *D*umps

Personally I wouldn't (and don't) owed either.


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 18, 2011)

HSV GTS with a Holden Cruize or a FPV GTP with a Focus.HSV-old tech chev motor,overdue for an update....Cruze-rebadge korean Daewoo::::FPV-new tech supercharged coyote motor...Focus-european engineering


----------



## fugawi (Aug 18, 2011)

Aside from the usual ford vs holden debate, both cars are actually as different as chalk and cheese. One gets its power from a smaller v8 with supercharging the other with sheer brute force of cubes. The HSV is probably less fuel economic due to the size of its engine but with less moving parts due to no supercharger to go wrong may be better on service costs. Exteriors....I have always loved Fords but the current Holden looks more meaner to me. Interior....HSV has more gizmos and will fit a factory DVD in the rear. You need to go aftermarket with the Ford. The list goes on.....

Cruize vs Focus.....Cruize built by Kia or Daewoo in Korea, Focus built in Germany on a European design. Cruize seemingly underpowered with the top of the line model having a 1.4 turbo delivering 2kw more than the base model 1.8 engine, in fact the diesel develops the most power and torque but is not available in the top models. It has a bigger boot and rear leg room, has the same in dash screen as the HSV and can be matched with colours and stripes to the HSV. The Focus seems better designed but feels more cramped in the front seats, has a tiny boot and is cramped in the back. The Focus has a much better powerplant and drives better.

They all have their good points and bad points.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd go the ford, but I wouldn't get an 8 cyl. I'd get a turbo'd 6. Heaps more potential.

Is the focus an XR5 turbo? They are quick as, and can be off tap with some work.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 18, 2011)

if you really need Holden or ford i would go Ford, BUT to be honest for the money your looking at spending there as SOOOOO many better options available than either of those two


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 18, 2011)

GTS > GTP

Focus > Cruze


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> GTS > GTP
> 
> Focus > Cruze



FTP? Lulz. Your opinion is now invalid.



Tristan said:


> if you really need Holden or ford i would go Ford, BUT to be honest for the money your looking at spending there as SOOOOO many better options available than either of those two



Definitely! Holdens and fords depreciate so much and they aren't special. For the money there are tons of awesome cars out there. Even look at a second hand M3 from like 2009/10.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> FTP? Lulz. Your opinion is now invalid.



Good work buddy; sorry I didn't use the phrase "off tap" to show that I belong in a car convo.

I've been building a website all day, got the word FTP stuck in my head.

FTP = file transfer protocol

Pull your head in mate...


----------



## fugawi (Aug 18, 2011)

The value of the M3 will drop like a brick with every year, the Fords and Holdens by HSV and FPV will hold and possibly increase in value over the years. Better investment potential to get a fully optioned top of the line HSV or FPV.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Im holden and id go the hsv but id take the focus over the cruise which im guessing you cant do in this deal.....
still go the hsv
my 2 cents


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Good work buddy; sorry I didn't use the phrase "off tap" to show that I belong in a car convo.
> 
> I've been building a website all day, got the word FTP stuck in my head.
> 
> ...



Well, we learn something new every day. File transfer protocol. No need to get "off tap" mate, I was having a joke.

Fugawi - I have to say I disagree with you about the depreciation of fords and holdens. Yeah, the M3 will depreciate, but it's a better car (IMO), and because these performance vehicles aren't limited editions, they won't hold their value at all.

Look at the monaro's with the VX shape to them, they can be had for 20k now days. The new line of cars won't be worth the same amount of money in the future as a group A VK is now days.

But it's your dough, mate. Any new car is a nice vehicle. What sort of focus are ford going to do a deal with? As I mentioned earlier, they can be "off tap", hehe.


----------



## fugawi (Aug 18, 2011)

The FPV is a limited edition low production run with its number on the dash and the HSV is a slightly greater production run with its number under the bonnet on the right hand side. The FPV is considered the most powerful factory built aussie vehicle ever making it an instant classic.
The Monaros were not HSVs and were not a numbered, limited production vehicle, just a coupe version of the commodore. Therefore of limited rarity value.

The Focus is just the base model for the same deal as the top of the line Cruze.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

Fair enough. The only thing I can advise then, is to put away the brand loyalty and pick a car based on its merits. Drive both and see what gets your adrenaline pumping more, take not of the quality of each car, even down to minute details like buttons and things like that.

Post pics


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 18, 2011)

fugawi said:


> The FPV is a limited edition low production run with its number on the dash and the HSV is a slightly greater production run with its number under the bonnet on the right hand side. The FPV is considered the most powerful factory built aussie vehicle ever making it an instant classic.
> The Monaros were not HSVs and were not a numbered, limited production vehicle, just a coupe version of the commodore. Therefore of limited rarity value.
> 
> The Focus is just the base model for the same deal as the top of the line Cruze.



Im a Holden man through and through... So the GTS is by far the better option there. I have a VERY limited edition 5th Anniversary Clubsport - only 63 produced. It is a shame they produce the amount of cars they do now days. But they have to make the $$$ some how. Whats the production run on the FPV and HSV that your looking at out of interest?

As said, im all about Holden, but unfortunately, i think the Focus would be the better option. Nothing against the Cruze. It looks nice and sounds well appointed, but underneath everything, the German engineering would be a massive advantage i would think.


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 18, 2011)

M3 for sure. will kick ***


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 18, 2011)

As a package though, it has to be Holden/HSV!!!! Cant wait to see pics when you get them  Have you taken all above mentioned cars for a spin? Whats the opinions there?


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> FTP? Lulz. Your opinion is now invalid.



lmao i was like lmao. miscer?


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

cypptrkk90 said:


> lmao i was like lmao. miscer?



Haha, not a miscer, but I read it often.


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Haha, not a miscer, but I read it often.



oh fair enough man, i was definitely aware.


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 18, 2011)

l am a Holden / Ford fence sitter but there are a few "distorted facts" in this thread...for a starter, comparing an M3 to HSV or FPV $145,000 versus two $75,000-$80,000 cars now try and do your own oil and filter change in an M3 mmmmm,
next, now be honest blue and red people there hasn't been an "instant" classic yet with the "possible" exception of the HSV 427 kawasaki rider goes on about the VK group A but thats now 25-30 years old now l have owned three GT falcons including the famed XY GT but l remember in the late 70's when you couldn't give them away, IMO both blue and red cars esculate in value if kept to low milage and in excellent condition will nearly always be worth more in 20+ years but both those are easier said than done.....just my opinion as a genuine fence sitter
.......solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 18, 2011)

Should've started a poll, see the difference easily. 

Personally I would go the holden. I have an '02 WH2 5.7L Caprice and it has never been in for an unscheduled service. Both my parents are ford people.....they currently own a holden! I rest my case.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 18, 2011)

fugawi said:


> The value of the M3 will drop like a brick with every year, the Fords and Holdens by HSV and FPV will hold and possibly increase in value over the years. Better investment potential to get a fully optioned top of the line HSV or FPV.


no way today's cars are plastic and to easly broken compared to the old cars 
you cant hold resale value when the computer keeps dieing or the bumpers buckel under 2lbs pressure lol
besides any "high end" Holden or ford cant even hold a candle to todays bikes


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 18, 2011)

I was always a holden man but i don't like the new holdens. I think the new fords are much better looking, sounding and have a much better interior than the holden. Plus I have seen more HSV on the road than FPV


----------



## joelly116 (Aug 18, 2011)

holden hands down for a v8, if it was a 6 ford ftw


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> try and do your own oil and filter change in an M3 mmmmm,



Just because it's a european car doesn't mean that it is some mythical beast that you can't service yourself. Drain the sump, replace the filter, do up the sump plug and fill it up. 

That's all negligible, though... Any car he gets will be new, so they would be serviced by a dealer so the warranty doesn't become void. That would be the case with a used M3. The M3 would be more money, granted.


----------



## ekipkcorb (Aug 18, 2011)

go the ford just to be "somewhat" different. ****in hate holdens soo much . well not actually holdens just the cliche people that drive them and think their the ducks nuts


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 18, 2011)

Holden...I cant believe ur even thinking about getting a ford..eww


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

Ford and Holden drivers both think their cars are the shizz, kawasaki riders think their bikes are the best , anyone who drives/rides anything and is into cars is generally bias until they get sick of something and move onto the next thing. I like everything and appreciate it for what it is though, no point in comparing apples to oranges. Nothing Australia produces can hold a candle to jap or euro stuff around a track, though. In saying that, the cars in question are family sedans so they are good bits of gear for a 5 seat 4 door car 



Kimberlyann said:


> Holden...I cant believe ur even thinking about getting a ford..eww



Care to offer us a mechanical reason as to why one is better than the other? Or did you just pick one because your dad is a hardcore holden fan? No offense is intended here, it just frustrates me when people are bias without a decent reason.

I made a mistake in one of my previous posts, too. Apparently the new M3's aren't so easy to service, lol.


----------



## fugawi (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll give you a vehicle history of me. Started with a "72"Corolla, then had various falcon station wagons, panel vans and utes as company cars. In amongst them I got a Lancia Beta HPE. Then a Hilux ute, a 4 runner then a Hilux Surf 3.0 TD. I then moved up to Range Rovers and a Disco. One of the Rangies had a 4.2l ported and polished, blue printed and balanced 350 BHP professionally built engine. The Disco (Which I still have) Has the larger 3.9l and can do a 100m 4 wheel burn out. The wifey has a 2010 Holden Barina.

The Disco will be my daily driver, the Cruze/Focus for the wifey (the Barina will be given to the outlaws) and the HSV/FPV will be for going for a drive on weekends or the occasional fun at a track. It is more a fun investment to keep for 10-20 yrs.

Someone asked about prices ...HSV GTS $82 000, FPV GTP $88 000, Holden will do a deal of around $110 000 for the HSV and the top Cruze, Ford said they don't do deals but for the same price would do the base model Focus and the GTP for a bit above the $110 000 mark.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 18, 2011)

I've owned over 25 cars including absolutely everything....jap performance turbo for sure....

especially if you could get a 35 gtr for the money you are looking at spending [not sure if they have dropped enough yet]


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 18, 2011)

heres a wild idea why do u drive all four and make your own mind up ?. your the one forkingout all the cash -


----------



## fugawi (Aug 18, 2011)

2nd hand is not an option. Jap crap too plain. European the best but toooooo expensive new and doesn't hold any value. That leaves the Chrysler 300c SRT 6.1 ($69 990) or Aussie v8s.

I have driven the 4 and their isn't much difference, except the huge bonnet bump on the ford (Annoying for a short @$$ like me).


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 18, 2011)

Buy a car for the wifey,and build yourself a toy,DRB 540,Boss Cobra,Gt40 all great for short @$$es


----------



## fugawi (Aug 19, 2011)

Oooooooo Kit Cars, Don't think so, little to no warrantee, shaky workmanship (My workmanship) and parts from 20-30 different cars. No thanks. But good suggestion.


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 19, 2011)

I will suggest a Caterham R500

my uncle has a 40yr old Lotus 7 and that thing is unreal, if you want a good weekend car that's the way to go, more hp/tonne then a veyron 

that 40year old lotus would still kick most falcons and commodores today so +1 for a caterham :lol:


----------



## MatE (Aug 19, 2011)

The new 5.0ltr supercharged falcon looks good.I saw a new 335 kw falcon on the road last week looked sweet.Heaps of potential there if your a revhead lol.I did read on the Ford forums with a few mods they were running low tens.Also I'm a bit bias as I've owned all falcons from xy's to xr8's,but I'm currently driving a 4.0ltr disco fully locked.I don't see the point anymore in owning something that you can never drive to its potential without handing over your licence LOL.Actually I've talked to a few local highway patrol and from what they were saying the golden is better in a pursuit but at the end of the day the falcon is more comfortable to drive.Cheers Fellow disco driver.


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 19, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Oooooooo Kit Cars, Don't think so, little to no warrantee, shaky workmanship (My workmanship) and parts from 20-30 different cars. No thanks. But good suggestion.


DRB cars are Deliberately Race Bred,works of art that you can buy turn key to your specs.Have been in business for over 30 years,always building new cars because I do drive by's to admire.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Holden's keep more of their re-sale value than fords i think (depending on model etc but a friend bought a ford ute and it lost so much value compared to the same age etc of holden ute).
> I would go with the Holdens for sure



Doesnt matter what car you buy these days, once you drive it out the shop you have already lost 40%

I follow holden but i think a ford is the better car of them both.
Go ford man you wont turn back.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 19, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> Doesnt matter what car you buy these days, *once you drive it out the shop you have already lost 40%*
> 
> I follow holden but i think a ford is the better car of them both.
> Go ford man you wont turn back.



Try about 6% a year or something, lol.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know where i sit on the holden/ford sides of the fence these days. I love holdens but i drive a ford. (Focus XR5 turbo)

I love the look of the Holden however if its performance you're after i think the ford comes out on top. If you're one to mod the car you will have AWESOME results with the ford. 

With the cruze/focus side... I drive a focus but its the XR5 turbo model so its not the best representation if you're talking base models. i've also driven from melbourne to coober pedy and back in a Cruze so i've got experience in that. Also it was said the focus is made in germany, thats not exactly right. Only the XR5 is made in Germany, i think the normal focii are made in South Africa. 

Thats for the old focus too (2010). If its a new focus i think they're rippers of cars with some awesome features.

I'm not sure which car i'd actually go for and thats probably as balanced of an opinion as you're going to get haha. Test drive them all, and the right one will let you know


----------



## orientalis (Aug 20, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Looking at getting a package deal of either a HSV GTS with a Holden Cruize or a FPV GTP with a Focus.
> 
> Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi.......Your my only hope.........



I have purchased both new (original owner) and in silver manual!
The GTS is 3 times better to drive and has better re-sale value too.

Cheers.

PS.....have not had a single issue with the HSV, the FPV had many!


----------

